# Turn off NAV voice?



## Optical TDI (Dec 18, 2001)

Can the voice be turned off on the nav unit? It's very annoying as it talks too much. Thanks.


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

Optical TDI said:


> Can the voice be turned off on the nav unit? It's very annoying as it talks too much. Thanks.


When the nav is speaking press the volume down button on the back of the steering wheel or on the RER itself. The same goes for the Bluetooth with your phone, you can adjust the volume either up or down when ON a phone call. So the radio, NAV, and BT all can have the volume independent from each other. 

That would be the easiest way to do it.


----------

